
Show HN: Deciso, a collaborative music player - jaflo
https://deciso.audio/
======
jaflo
Sample room here: [https://deciso.audio/hey](https://deciso.audio/hey)

I worked on the server and web interface of Deciso. Ask me anything about the
project and please tell me what can be improved on! Deciso can be used to
share music with others, vote on a playlist, and listen to the same audio in
sync on multiple devices.

------
BinaryBullet
Cool site. Keep up the good work!

~~~
jaflo
Thank you!

